

C.I.A. Mole, Now Out of Prison, Helped U.S. Identify Cuban Spies - GabrielF00
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/19/world/americas/cia-mole-now-out-of-prison-helped-us-identify-cuban-spies.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=a-lede-package-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
thieving_magpie
Odd title editorializing. I would think a "Master Spy" wouldn't get caught
relatively early on in his intelligence career.

~~~
dang
The submitter didn't break the rules; this is just the NYT up to its usual
title-changing tricks. We've updated the title here accordingly.

~~~
aikah
why would they do that ? A/B testing? to make people click 2 times on the same
article?

Huffpo used to pull that trick on its homepage,once with an acceptable
title/then with a bait if you visited the article before,I hate these silly
techniques.But I guess that's how they make money.

The latest is one of the worst offender when It comes to baiting.It's just
annoying feeling you're being taken for an idiot.

~~~
dang
As a compulsive rewriter whose middle name should probably be Stop-Me-Before-
I-Edit-Again, it never occurred to me that they didn't just get their titles
wrong a lot.

